# Coffee table plans ???



## Good Surname or what ? (18 Jul 2007)

Swmbo wants me to make a coffee table. But she is a very picky customer :roll: 

I made this for my mother a few years ago based on a design in a mag (I forget which one)







It was quite elegant. But swmbo want a shelf on her's. :roll: :roll: 

I knocked up this design to her spec - but I'm not happy with it. 





I've not really got any experience of designing my own stuff. So, does anyone have nice elegant design for a coffee table with a shelf?

thanks again
Phil


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Jul 2007)

Phil, I've got an idea but I won't have time to draw it up until I get home from work. I'll post it when I get it drawn.


----------



## darren242 (27 Jul 2007)

i think the base of the bottom table is quite angular and the top is rounded, whoever the top on the top table is also quite angular so how about putting the old design top on your new designed base.


----------



## woodbloke (28 Jul 2007)

Saw a nice one in F&C this month that had a display case incorporated in the top....might be useful for showing some off SWIMBO' stuff? - Rob


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (28 Jul 2007)

Got dragged to John Lewis in High Wycombe today to look at blinds.

Took some time to look at their furniture; my god it's rubbish. The materials used are often good but very cheaply put together. The upside was that SWMBO saw a Chinese made elm table. Supposedly 80 year old elm from house timbers recovered from buildings in N. China. Do I believe them ? Not sure.

Anyway the design had a shelf - requirement number 1. The legs were not square - requirement number 2. Apart from the lovely figure in the wood the top was quite plain. SMWBO would want either some shaping or an inlaid line. But hey - this is more feedback on design than I would normally get....

... so it's back to the drawing board (Sketchup). The shelf she insisted should be 4ish inches from the ground is now clearly much too low.

We progress - but slowly.


----------



## Slim (28 Jul 2007)

Good Surname or what ?":247wfkh6 said:


> Anyway the design had a shelf - requirement number 1. The legs were not square - requirement number 2. Apart from the lovely figure in the wood the top was quite plain. SMWBO would want either some shaping or an inlaid line. But hey - this is more feedback on design than I would normally get....



Hi Phil, I just noticed your requirements there. The coffee table I made recently seems to meet those requirements. Just a thought.


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (28 Jul 2007)

Simon,

How did I miss that. When SWMBOs finished mowing the lawn I'll show it to her.

many thanks.
Phil

PS: she loves lawns - I love meadows


----------

